# Fragen: Umstieg Print Abo -> Digital Abo



## sebihepp (20. Februar 2019)

Liebe PCGH-Community,

ich besitze ein Magazin Print Abo und da ich nicht genug Platz für ein eigenes Archiv habe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken auf das Digital Abo umzusteigen. Dazu habe ich aber ein paar Fragen.

Habe ich im Digital Abo jederzeit vollen Zugriff auf jedes erschienene Heft?
Oder gibt es eine Test-Datenbank mit Suchfunktion? 
Gibt es ein Archiv für alle alten Hefte? 
Kann ich online alle alten Artikel lesen, auch mit den Ergebnistabellen wie im Heft?
Bekomme ich die Hefte zusätzlich als PDF-Download oder nur online?

Hintergrund ist Folgender: Ich lese gerne alte Artikel durch, besonders Tipps und Tricks zu Hard- und Software, Erklärungen der P-States, Overclocking, usw. Außerdem schaue ich mir vor dem Kauf neuer Hardware, besonders bei Grafikkarten, immer die Testtabellen an und gehe bei GraKas gerne nach der Lautstärke - diese steht nur in den Tabellen. Leider habe ich nicht den Platz für ein eigenes PCGH Archiv, womit ich für manch ältere Hardware keine Daten mehr anschauen kann.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten. 

Viele Grüße
Sebi


----------



## sebihepp (7. März 2019)

Kann wirklich keiner was dazu sagen?


----------

